# Saving Men's Marriages



## Johan Tang (Apr 5, 2019)

Hi, I'm Johan Tang.

I'm new to Talk About Marriage, and am here to give the best advice for all the men out there in saving your marriage.

I'll do my best to be helping out and giving valuable advice on any and every post I come across here from men who are in waning marriages and are trying to do whatever they can to get their relationship with their wife back up, loving, and intimate once again.

Feel free to reach out to me wherever (direct message, or replying my comments) if you've got any further follow-up questions.

See you inside.


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Not a man, but just wondering how old you are and how much experience you have in married life?


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Usually saving the marriage isn't necessarily the goal here. Having a good one is.


----------



## ecoylisa (Apr 12, 2019)

Johan Tang said:


> Hi, I'm Johan Tang.
> 
> I'm new to Talk About Marriage, and am here to give the best advice for all the men out there in saving your marriage.
> 
> ...


That is an interesting proposition you have made for men. I am intrigued at your confidence. I hope you are able to help many people out here. All the best!


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

I foretell a book reprogram that costs $$


----------

